# Wyatt Earp's Colt 45 Revolver sold to...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Last night at J. Levine Auction & Appraisal's in Scottsdale Arizona, a Colt .45 caliber revolver belived to be the one used by Arizona Lawman Wyatt Earp when he was in Tombstone, sold for $225,000.00. Descendants of Earp say it was possibly used at the shootout at the O.K. Corral. The Colt 45 sold to a New Mexico phone bidder. A Chandler Arizona man outbid others on Earps Winchester Lever-action shotgun, though it's high value was $125,000, he snagged it for only $50,000. Other firearms at the auction were a Remington Cap & Ball Revolver, belonging to Wyatt Earp's grandfather, it sold for $12,000, and a Colt revolver that belonged to Wyatt's brother Virgil Earp, sold for $37,000...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Auction assistant Kayla Wilbur displays Wyatt Earp's Colt .45...With a grip like that, I would like to see her shoot it...lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the news.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool. Glad to see part of history being preserved in someones collection.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I wonder if someone had a little work done. (Talking about the gun) It looks to be in pretty good shape for being so used. I would think it would have some extensive holster wear on the blueing. Most old guns start looking a little gray as the blueing wears away.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------

